# Bromeliads not rooting.



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have had my vivarium set up since 11/4, so three weeks now. None of my bromeliads have started to root. They are all neos mounted to my background using the toothpick method, make an x/traingle and set the bromeliad in.

I did some reasearch and saw that the longest it has taken anyone was a little short of two weeks for them to start rooting. They all look like they are doing fine, their color is nice and there's no rotting or drying. 

Should I worry or does it take this long sometimes. They are in a Gs background, mid 70s 29gallon viv.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I wouldn't worry if they are looking healthy. I've had them take longer than that to root. It can depend on a lot of variables too. For instance they seem to root faster under good, strong light.
Doug


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to mention lighting. I am using two 23W 6500k CFLs for lighting. Its good to hear that they way they look is probably more important.


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving! I have found that there are two major factors that influence the rooting of broms: 1) humidity and 2) light. If you have a tank that can keep the humidity above 80%, then the broms should take root in a few weeks. Having good humidity and light will decrease the metabolic stress on the plants and they will have more energy to spend on rooting to the substrate. Just make sure that the substrate is free draining as the roots don't like to be wet. I mount my broms to lava rock which can be anchored into the wall or just simply placed on the floor of the tank. I hope that helps.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Mine always seem to root faster if there is a bit of damp substrate around the base, such as clay or sphagnum.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

It took over a month before I saw any visible signs of rooting my broms.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

In one viv I had a brom start rooting after 10 days and I have others, 3 mos later, still without roots. So long as the plant looks healthy, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Ya, it depends on a lot of factors... for me, I just recently put a brom into my new viv, it's been about 5 days, and there's already atleast 2-3 roots


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

what are they? i have some broms that never rooted at all. they end up throwing offsets eventually that root, but the original plant can live for years without them. as long as the tanks are nice and full, with maybe some form of humic acid (i like earthworm casting tea), they will grow and bloom. however, some will throw heavy root systems almost overnight. as long as they seem hydrated and healthy don;t sweat it, they'll do their thing


----------

